# 2006 Brute Force Plow recommendations..



## Dantra (Oct 29, 2013)

First I'd like to say hello, I'm new to the site and plowing. 

I own a 2006 Brute Force and am planning a plow purchase this week because I want to never have to shovel my drive again. Plus it'll be nice to help a few neighbors.

I've looked at several companies and tried comparing prces etc. My target price is $450. I like the Warn Provantage and they offer a kit for my year and model. Best price I've found is $479.. slightly over budget. I really like the Eagle Gen 2 as well, but they don't offer a kit for the 05-07 Brute... only 08 and up  .. My question is, are there any better deals out there

My second question is the debate between front and mid mount plows. I like the lift of the front mount and ease of attaching/detaching. I'd love to hear some comments on the perfomance of both front and mid mounts..

Thanks


----------



## Dantra (Oct 29, 2013)

It's a 750 IRS btw...


----------



## jturkey69 (Dec 21, 2011)

Personally i like the front mount plows....to me it seems the blade has a tendency to "dig" more then mid mount types. With that said we have two mid mounts in our fleet now, but we will also be running snowex salters, so the need for digging/scraping down to concrete etc is not as important.

As for finding a plow...keep searching...craigslist can sometimes be a great place for a deal.

Hope that helps


----------



## Dantra (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks

I actually ended up ordering a new Eagle Gen2, a few days ago. I went with the front mount even though they don't list a 06 in there mouunt listing. Went with the 08 mount and if I have to modify or adapt, it's no biggie... 

The best deal I actually found was direct from Eagle.. They also sell on ebay.


----------



## Grasshoppage (Oct 29, 2013)

Dantra;1659009 said:


> Thanks
> 
> I actually ended up ordering a new Eagle Gen2, a few days ago. I went with the front mount even though they don't list a 06 in there mouunt listing. Went with the 08 mount and if I have to modify or adapt, it's no biggie...
> 
> The best deal I actually found was direct from Eagle.. They also sell on ebay.


Dantra, did you get your plow, have you got it on and do you like it? I have an 05 Brute I maybe putting a plow on. How wide a plow did you get? Pics?


----------



## Dantra (Oct 29, 2013)

Grasshoppage;1662646 said:


> Dantra, did you get your plow, have you got it on and do you like it? I have an 05 Brute I maybe putting a plow on. How wide a plow did you get? Pics?


I did get it 

I ended up having to weld a X member in place on the stock bumper and also had to add upper tabs to Eagles mount. The lower tabs mounted right up. I'll try to post pics in a few more posts... I don't think I'm allowed to post pics yet.

Overall, I'm very pleased with it. Looks well made and operates smoothly. And I did end up going with the 60" after reading post after post of people saying to go with a 60 and you won't regret it.


----------



## Grasshoppage (Oct 29, 2013)

Dantra;1663219 said:


> I did get it
> 
> I ended up having to weld a X member in place on the stock bumper and also had to add upper tabs to Eagles mount. The lower tabs mounted right up. I'll try to post pics in a few more posts... I don't think I'm allowed to post pics yet.
> 
> Overall, I'm very pleased with it. Looks well made and operates smoothly. And I did end up going with the 60" after reading post after post of people saying to go with a 60 and you won't regret it.


Yeh 60" sounds like a good size. Cool look forward to seeing the pics. That price doesn't seem bad to me.


----------

